# Kissimmee "weeks" resorts



## cpnuser (Jul 11, 2008)

Could someone recommend some RCI "weeks" resorts near Disney.  Thanks!


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 11, 2008)

HGVC International Drive, hands down!  We just returned from there and I *loved* it, was very impressed.  

We have also been to Orange Lake a few times and I liked it very much there also, but HGVC blew me away.  You can read the review I just posted here on TUG.

Also, Hubby liked the location - he thought it very convenient to both Disney _and_ Universal, less than 15 min. to each.  It was about midway between the two.  You can get to Disney w/o even going on I-4, very convenient.


----------



## Dublin 4 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Near Disney*

Also consider HCVC at Seaworld or Vistana Village. Would always stick to Lake Buena Vista rather than 192. Cypress Pointe is right at the entrance to Disney Village and on into all the Disney resorts. Love CP because it is one of the few places from where it is possible to walk to a range of restaurants and shops


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 11, 2008)

We have the resort reviews feature here on TUG.  I use it extensively.  There are so many resorts in that area, you'll likely get a huge list of suggestions from people.  I'd do a scan of the resorts here on TUG and then post specific questions.

Sue


----------



## Mel (Jul 11, 2008)

Do you mean weeks-only resorts, or resorts that are part of the "weeks system?"

Most of not all RCI resorts are part of the Weeks system, and can be exchanged for through RCI Weeks.  There are a total of 72 resorts listed in the RCI Online Directory in the Orlando area.

However, if you are points owner, and are looking for weeks you could reserve at the last minute for minimal points, you would want "weeks only" resorts.  There are fewer and fewer of those:

Bryan's Spanish Cove
Crowne Plaza - Holiday Network
Cypress Harbour
Cypress Pointe Grande Villas
Cypress Pointe Resort
Florida Vacation Villas
Grand Beach I and II
Grand Lake Resort
High Point World Resort
Holiday Villas
Lago Vista
Lifetime Vacations at Grand Lake
Magic Tree
Oasis Lakes at the Fountains
Orbit One
Orlando Breeze
Orlando Sun Village
Orlando Sunshine Resort
Orlando Sunshine Resort II
Polynesian Isles
Royal Palms (Marriott)
Sabal Palms (Marriott)
The Blue Heron
The Fountains
The Village at Mango Key
Tuscana Resort
Villas at Fortune Place
Westgate Leisure Resort
Worldmark Orlando Kingstown Reef

Most of these are not top resorts, though a few are.


----------



## suekap (Jul 11, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> HGVC International Drive, hands down!  We just returned from there and I *loved* it, was very impressed.
> 
> Also, Hubby liked the location - he thought it very convenient to both Disney _and_ Universal, less than 15 min. to each.  It was about midway between the two.  You can get to Disney w/o even going on I-4, very convenient.



We will be staying there next month for the first time, can't wait. 
What building did you stay in?  Also, did you request it?


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 11, 2008)

suekap said:


> We will be staying there next month for the first time, can't wait.
> What building did you stay in?  Also, did you request it?



We stayed in building 7, 8th floor, SPECTACULAR view.  Yes, I called the resort about 10 days out and requested either building 6 or 7, high floor, lake view, with emphasis on high floor and lake view.  They really came through!


----------



## suekap (Jul 11, 2008)

How was the walk to the pool area?  I wanted to request either of those buildings also because they are newest.  I was a little afraid of any construction noise.


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 11, 2008)

We never noticed the construction noise until you left the room to go to the car.  Balcony is away from construction, facing the lake and the main pool.  I couldn't hear the construction at all from there OR inside the unit.

The bridge across to the main pool was basically out our back door.  It was right at the end of our building and it puts you a few yards from the pool - we actually found it to be a lovely walk.  Of course it was just Hubby and I, but I would think that most children would really enjoy crossing the bridge.  It was definitely NOT a long walk.


----------



## cpnuser (Jul 12, 2008)

*"Weeks Only" resorts*

I was looking for a short dated "weeks only" resort on RCI and was wondering which ones to look for.  Thanks.


----------



## suekap (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I will definately request building 7.  I have older children and the walk would not be problem for them.  I would rather have a newer building and a short walk to pool that an older room.


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 12, 2008)

cpnuser said:


> I was looking for a short dated "weeks only" resort on RCI and was wondering which ones to look for.  Thanks.



A short what?  I don't understand your question.   

Even if a resort is listed on RCI as a "points" resort, most of its owners may actually own regular fixed or floating weeks at the resort, not RCI points and not other system (Wyndham, Bluegreen, WorldMark, Sheraton, Diamond, etc.) points.  In that case, where it's owned primarily as full weeks, most of the RCI deposits from those resorts will be traded through "RCI Weeks" and not through "RCI Points."  Is this what you meant?

What do you want to do with the information?  Are you interested in an older, quieter resort to purchase or do you want to trade into one?  If you can clarify what you're seeking, maybe we can offer better suggestions.


----------



## Mel (Jul 12, 2008)

Lisa P said:


> A short what?  I don't understand your question.
> 
> Even if a resort is listed on RCI as a "points" resort, most of its owners may actually own regular fixed or floating weeks at the resort, not RCI points and not other system (Wyndham, Bluegreen, WorldMark, Sheraton, Diamond, etc.) points.  In that case, where it's owned primarily as full weeks, most of the RCI deposits from those resorts will be traded through "RCI Weeks" and not through "RCI Points."  Is this what you meant?


It relates directly to what I suggested - looking for a short-dated (as in within 45 days) deposit at a weeks only resort.  Even if only 1 owner joins points, once a resort is a points resorts, you can't get an exchange using the "crossover" grids, not can you reserve it for 9000 points (or less) which is the equivalent of a studio blue week/minimal trader.  Those weeks at resorts affiliated with points require the regular number of points, even if they were deposited by weeks members.


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 12, 2008)

Ah, thanks Mel, for that explanation, now I get it.  Since I don't use RCI Points, I'm not up on these methods.  Well, given what you've posted for the OP, here would be my picks:

First choices:

Cypress Harbour (Marriott)
Cypress Pointe Grande Villas
Cypress Pointe Resort
Oasis Lakes at the Fountains
The Fountains

Next choices, some quieter or smaller but all quite acceptable to me, especially for a cheap, last minute trade:

Grand Beach I and II
Orbit One
Orlando Sunshine Resort
Orlando Sunshine Resort II
Polynesian Isles
Royal Palms (Marriott)
Sabal Palms (Marriott)
Worldmark Orlando Kingstown Reef

I don't know all of the others so some are not on my personal preference lists for that reason alone.  Also, much would depend on whether you're expecting to spend more time at Disney, at Universal/Sea World, at the resort or elsewhere.  Location makes a difference when you're commuting a lot.

Maybe this gives you a tiny starting point for looking up the reviews to make your own list?    HTH!


----------



## suzanne (Jul 13, 2008)

We are staying at HGVC International Drive for the first time in November. We will be there the week of Thanksgiving. I also will call and ask for  builidng 7 and a high or top floor unit. There will just be be me and hubby so walking to the pool will not be a problem. We like to have a balcony that we can sit out on in the early morning with our coffee and see something besides other buildings or parking lots. The lake view sounds beautiful. One other question if you don't mind, are the units non smoking or can we request a non smoking unit? 

Suzanne


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 13, 2008)

I picked up one of those 9,000 (or thereabouts) Weeks at Orbit One for my Ex-Wife, my Daughter and her 3 yo.  Both Ex and Daughter were well satisfied.  Particularly pleased with location.

George


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 13, 2008)

suzanne said:


> We are staying at HGVC International Drive for the first time in November. We will be there the week of Thanksgiving. I also will call and ask for  builidng 7 and a high or top floor unit. There will just be be me and hubby so walking to the pool will not be a problem. We like to have a balcony that we can sit out on in the early morning with our coffee and see something besides other buildings or parking lots. The lake view sounds beautiful. One other question if you don't mind, are the units non smoking or can we request a non smoking unit?
> 
> Suzanne



I believe they are all non-smoking.

Here's some pictures of the view.  The sound of the fountain was soothing, too.  We also sit on the balcony each morning, Hubby with coffee, me with tea.


----------



## suekap (Jul 14, 2008)

The view was absolutely beautiful.  Was the first picture showing the main pool?  Also, it that the bridge to walk over from building 7 to the main pool?


----------



## suekap (Jul 18, 2008)

Is the bridge about the length of a football?


----------

